# How much in your area?



## FriendlyPharmacist (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe I've overlooked a thread that's already been started here asking the same question. If so, just guide me to what I've overlooked:

How much does an ounce go for in your area?

In my part of the Midwest USA a quality ounce is about $350 but you can find decent for about $150-200.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2016)

Grow out doors and don't cost shit


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 15, 2016)

10 to 15 per g. Until my minicab is running. Then it'll be whatever nutes, water and power costs.


----------



## Damplamp (Sep 23, 2016)

Bc Canada ,around 180-200 oz for decent bud


----------



## facelessFFS (Sep 26, 2016)

£10 a gram, 180-170 a ounce


----------



## DG1959 (Oct 24, 2016)

125 oz


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 24, 2016)

300 for head stash here
200 for some ok dank
100 for mid grade
60 for brick weed


----------



## Resin Grower (Oct 24, 2016)

East Coast of Australia $250 - $400 depending on who is buying and of course quality.


----------



## mrpuffins (Oct 26, 2016)

Every single price on here is fucking criminal, it's a fucking plant God damn market...


----------



## ThroBak (Nov 19, 2016)

Metro North Boston - $275/oz inconsistently good quality


----------



## cannagardenguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Nyc anything from 150 swag to 375 high grade


----------



## Worcester (Nov 20, 2016)

cannagardenguy said:


> Nyc anything from 150 swag to 375 high grade


$300/oz,so far... When the dispensaries open  Oh yah,here in taxachusetts..


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (Nov 23, 2016)

10/g
200/oz


----------



## sallygram (Nov 23, 2016)

Northern Virginia

$300 oz here for something good, prices seem to be dropping every once in a while you can find it for $250 oz my blunts are usually bigger then a gram so I can't give that price.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 27, 2016)

mrpuffins said:


> Every single price on here is fucking criminal, it's a fucking plant God damn market...


If you mean the plant should be freed, we agree.

It's not the market, per se, that is causing high prices though. It's the PROHIBITED free market.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 27, 2016)

Fl. 1st time: tight, 2x popcorn size buds, C quality, imported from Colo.. $30. per 1/4.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

Around 180 american for whatever is in store. Thank god I do not shop on street. Czech Rep.


----------



## zoic (Dec 16, 2016)

Ontario. Same as BC, about $180-200/oz for top quality strains. Can pickup outdoor for $1200/lb.
Dispensaries charge $10-12/g, above my pay scale, LOL


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 16, 2016)

in r.i. 200-300$ for high grade bud


----------



## claypipe69 (Dec 18, 2016)

Primo 280


----------



## bict (Dec 18, 2016)

Tasmania, Australia. 200-300 outdoor, 250-400 indoor. 2500-3500 a pound.


----------



## Ladysogreen (Dec 27, 2016)

dirt weed/floor weed $120 oz
top shelf $250-$325 oz

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Dec 29, 2016)

In Barcelona, 3 - 5$ / gr for weed and hash, and 6 - 10$ gr of weed in most of the Cannabis Social Clubs (sometimes up to 15$ gr  for the hypest strains / clubs). BHO is 40 to 60$ gr in most of the clubs.

So, #growyourown


----------



## n3fta (Dec 29, 2016)

Greenhouse herb and quality outdoor can be had for as little as $800-1200 a pound right now in southern Ontario.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 29, 2016)

here it todays menu from one of the State Legal Rec stores here in Oregon, walk in and buy legally starting out at 145 an ounce,, here is the menu


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 5, 2017)

100-125 oz for good outdoor grown and greenhouse . More if you want to go to a store or get primo indoor.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2017)

Ontario, Canada

Off the street
$220cad for AAA
$260-300cad for AAAA

Off licensed producers anywhere from $8-15/gram


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 16, 2017)

i wish the west coast guys would keep their schwag out there..........i've seen so much bud with little to no trichs and the idiots around here think it's great weed because it's cali medical.....bunch of outdoor kiefed out crap.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 17, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> i wish the west coast guys would keep their schwag out there..........i've seen so much bud with little to no trichs and the idiots around here think it's great weed because it's cali medical.....bunch of outdoor kiefed out crap.



What makes you so sure that it's "Cali Medical"? I do know that what isn't worthy of sitting on the shelf gets shipped out and not every club has primo, so the stuff getting shipped is definitely not "top shelf/private reserve". By definition "Cali Medical" refers to CA Medicinal Marijuana sold through CA dispensaries. Therefore, by definition, anything not purchased at a CA dispensary isn't "Cali Medical". It's possible that it's our "bunk", and in that event I have to apologize for the piss poor skills of the idiots that moved here during the "gold rush" that are just moments away from "closing up shop" for good. However, it's far more likely that the "Cali Medical" misnomer is being applied by your local street vendors to the "stress" that they got from their "homey" in order to capitalize on the "brand"/notoriety.

If you ever visit Southern California let me know, I'll give you a taste of real "Cali Medical".


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 17, 2017)

i said they call it cali medical....it's mostly all from the west coast as stated....oregon, washington n cali.


----------



## 420producer (Jan 17, 2017)

northern colorado... 18 to 2k a indoor unit


----------



## MissyGoddess (Jan 17, 2017)

$125-$150 for mid shelf. Top shelf still goes for $300-$450 in my area.


----------



## 420producer (Jan 20, 2017)

*.Platinum (Med Pricing)*
$11
GRAM
$30
EIGHTH
$60
QUARTER
$100
HALF
$185
OUNCE

*.Platinum (Rec Pricing)*
$15
GRAM
$45
EIGHTH
$85
QUARTER
$165
HALF
$250
OUNCE


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 20, 2017)

Regie 1/2 30 oz $50- $60. Dro (which is mostly from colorado) G $10 1/2oz $100-120 oz $200-220 college station, tx


----------



## 420producer (Jan 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Regie 1/2 30 oz $50- $60. Dro (which is mostly from colorado) G $10 1/2oz $100-120 oz $200-220


reggie like this???? ouch 
we should talk


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 20, 2017)

420producer said:


> View attachment 3880459
> reggie like this???? ouch
> we should talk


Naw never seen any trash like that. These are whole buds uncompacted. Also known as popcorn. That shit iz ditch brick. And i didnt say i smoke reggie i just quoting prices. Since Colorado legalized dro became to cheap. Reggie is actually really hard to find these days.


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

When I was living in Roseburg, Oregon it was about $100 oz. low-midgrade.


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Maine

Fire=$180

Dank=$100-$140

Schwag= get the fuck outta Maine you little bitch


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Naw never seen any trash like that. These are whole buds uncompacted. Also known as popcorn. That shit iz ditch brick. And i didnt say i smoke reggie i just quoting prices. Since Colorado legalized dro became to cheap. Reggie is actually really hard to find these days.


Really?!?!? Come to the Philippines and see what the foreigners are stuck getting (the unconnected ones like me)


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 24, 2017)

FriendlyPharmacist said:


> Maybe I've overlooked a thread that's already been started here asking the same question. If so, just guide me to what I've overlooked:
> 
> How much does an ounce go for in your area?
> 
> In my part of the Midwest USA a quality ounce is about $350 but you can find decent for about $150-200.


u here it cost between $280 and $360 per ounce at the dispensaries or on the street.funny thing. I can grow my own high quality meds for $12 an ounce indoors. cheaper outdoors during summer month


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 24, 2017)

UrbanPoizon said:


> Really?!?!? Come to the Philippines and see what the foreigners are stuck getting (the unconnected ones like me)


a death sentence right???


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

UrbanPoizon said:


> Really?!?!? Come to the Philippines and see what the foreigners are stuck getting (the unconnected ones like me)


Yeah since legalization almost ran the cartailes outa business.


----------



## Glrrr (Jan 26, 2017)

North shore MA, $275 oz or $1000 QP. For headies.


----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

Southeast MI $200 oz, all day. My price doesn't fluctuated.


----------



## 420-247 (Jan 27, 2017)

In Yorkshire, uk, it's approx £10 for 0.8g.

Street bought it's:
£25 for an eighth
£50 for a quarter and so on

Thankfully I never run out but if the unthinkable happened I can get for £140 an oz.


----------



## toaster struedel (Jan 27, 2017)

$200 - $300 in the NE USA, the cheap can be some real garbage. The more expensive can be fire!


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

no idea...


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jun 13, 2017)

No idea! Where I'm at everyone is either walking on eggshells and hoping that they don't become a statistic in Duterte's "War on Drugs" or you get ripped off (after the police corners you about 20 yds from wherever it is you bought from)


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jun 13, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> a death sentence right???


Just about!


----------



## BRANDON77 (Jun 29, 2017)

Tomula said:


> Around 180 american for whatever is in store. Thank god I do not shop on street. Czech Rep.


u can buy in store in prague? can tourists as well?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2017)

close to Knoxville, its 250-350 for an oz of good shit, not much less for mids, which doesn't make sense to me. fortunately for me, i don't have to deal with that shit anymore, now people have to deal with me 
20 a G, 100 a 1/4.....i sell for half that to my friends.


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Pound is between 1500-1800 in montreal canada for good kush.
1/8 : 20-25 
7g : 40-45
28g : 120-140

I dont know what ppl calling dank shit to their area but here the most known and reputable commercial weed on market is Purple Kush. Its what ppl call big quality over here.


----------



## 420producer (Aug 8, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> close to Knoxville, its 250-350 for an oz of good shit, not much less for mids, which doesn't make sense to me. fortunately for me, i don't have to deal with that shit anymore, now people have to deal with me
> 20 a G, 100 a 1/4.....i sell for half that to my friends.


winning...


----------



## Buds for mamma (Aug 21, 2017)

North Ga around 220 to 250 a o of good shit.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 21, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> North Ga around 220 to 250 a o of good shit.


Unfortunately, there is no good shit in north Georgia. That's why I began growing my own to begin with.


----------



## Buds for mamma (Aug 21, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Unfortunately, there is no good shit in north Georgia. That's why I began growing my own to begin with.


True and thats why I started back growing to. But you can find good shit a little further south.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 24, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> here it todays menu from one of the State Legal Rec stores here in Oregon, walk in and buy legally starting out at 145 an ounce,, here is the menuView attachment 3863839


Man I'd love to try one of those high CBD strains. What a Godsend it would be.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 24, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> Man I'd love to try one of those high CBD strains. What a Godsend it would be.


it just keeps getting better here in oregon,, lots of legal rec dispensaries open,, they sale clones and seeds wide open, we can grow 4 plants without a card,, and the ounce costs keep dropping


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 10, 2017)

Edmonton canada

Top shelf is 240 an ounce from hustlers on the street/bar or 200 if you have a connection.

And its been that way for 30 years...


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Sep 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> close to Knoxville, its 250-350 for an oz of good shit


Sounds about right. If you find a good pheno that consistently throws off THC at 25% then 350/zip is easy peasy all day every day. Watch yourself though. Heroine addicts and meth monkeys have become a plague in the surrounding parts.You can get robbed real quick. It pays to be paranoid AF. Keep an eye on inmate docs as well. Every surrounding area there the police have gotten into a habit of turning snitches loose with cash to buy anything from anyone and everyone they can. Certain areas said cash is in the 10'000 dollar range. Then boom they throw out mass federal indictments later. Anything that seems out of the ordinary from someone just err on the side of caution.
Stay safe out there.



Buds for mamma said:


> North Ga around 220 to 250 a o of good shit.





Buds for mamma said:


> True and thats why I started back growing to. But you can find good shit a little further south.


There's some decent stuff floating around the Blue Ridge area. Fort O and surrounding areas most of the time people are just trying to hustle you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2017)

i sell to three friends, period. don't give a shit what they do with it, they know if it comes back to me, we better not get put in the same prison.


----------



## full of purple (Nov 16, 2017)

mrpuffins said:


> Every single price on here is fucking criminal, it's a fucking plant God damn market...


Even medical pot is 200-400an ounce in Bay Area and nevada


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

The street prices in southern Oregon right now are $50 an ounce for reggie, up to $100 for high quality. The primo can only be found in the dispensary.

In the dispensary, reggie starts at $84 an ounce, and goes up to $308 for the primo stuff. 

I love living here.


----------



## Death Dealer (Nov 19, 2017)

$180/ounce Canadian in Alberta if you know a guy. $200-220 typically. Dispensary Grade.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 19, 2017)

High grade commercial that didn't make the cut in legal states goes for $400 oz here


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 19, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> True and thats why I started back growing to. But you can find good shit a little further south.


The good around the ATL is $$$ from what I hear. I miss getting together with fellow growers and harvest party's from years ago.


----------



## DG1959 (Nov 20, 2017)

Mid Willamette valley Oregon.... $100 ounce for high grade.... (Trim $100 to $150 per pound).... they even sell it on craigslist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2017)

DG1959 said:


> Mid Willamette valley Oregon.... $100 ounce for high grade.... (Trim $100 to $150 per pound).... they even sell it on craigslist.


why is anyone even bothering to grow for that? i'd say fuck this place and move somewhere they know the value of good weed.
thats one consequence of legalization people don't consider much. anyone with any real talent and skill isn't going to stay in a place where they can't make a living at it, and soon the entire area will be awash in cheap crap shit that no one wants, and all the people with real skill will be moving to illegal areas where they can make some money


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

DG1959 said:


> Mid Willamette valley Oregon.... $100 ounce for high grade.... (Trim $100 to $150 per pound).... they even sell it on craigslist.


I know people that gather up trim for free then just make BHO out of that. They live in a van, never buy weed and are always stoned.


----------



## deno (Nov 20, 2017)

If I want it I have to pay $100-$120/quarter, and I tip $20. Sometimes its light. Sometimes it sucks.

Ya.


----------



## deno (Nov 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sell to three friends, period. don't give a shit what they do with it, they know if it comes back to me, we better not get put in the same prison.


One's all it takes. Some DA tells your friend he'll get probation, or 10 years depending on how he answers the next question.

And youre not going to kill anyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2017)

don't make assumptions, you don't know me. 
for all you know i've already done time for murder


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2017)

deno said:


> If I want it I have to pay $100-$120/quarter, and I tip $20. Sometimes its light. Sometimes it sucks.
> 
> Ya.


come to me, i always weigh a hair heavy, and its 60 a 1/4


----------



## superman123 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm in vancouver and I usually pay 130-150/o for AAA shit (imo best value)
quads are usually 200-400
lowest I've paid was 60 it was pretty decent considering the price

(all canadian dollars)


----------



## chefrob15 (Nov 22, 2017)

port of los Angeles area-
100 oz= hay smelling bud but you can find decent weed for that price.
150-200= good bud
250-300= bomb bud!
it all really depends on where you live though. go towards downtown and south central and you an get really good deals!


----------



## 420producer (Nov 22, 2017)

gelato33 getting 18 any og . will be 2 all the up


----------



## Ivan___ (Nov 24, 2017)

boston area 200-220 zip for GDP and similar


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 24, 2017)

I just buy 5 oz at a time 1 of each flave available at the time for 1400 so I don't have to smoke the same all the time. I like to have several different flaves and generally have at least 6 or 8 different flaves all the time


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 28, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> I just buy 5 oz at a time 1 of each flave available at the time for 1400 so I don't have to smoke the same all the time. I like to have several different flaves and generally have at least 6 or 8 different flaves all the time


Thats crazy your paying lb prices for less than half a lb


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 28, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Thats crazy your paying lb prices for less than half a lb


what ya pay for top shelf that's why I'm now trying to grow my own LOL


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 28, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> what ya pay for top shelf that's why I'm now trying to grow my own LOL


Yea but you can get a lb of top shelf for 1400-1800 in alot of places. If thats what you pay definitely learn to grow hahaha


----------



## OldPork (Nov 30, 2017)

Loud 280 in Central VA


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

I live in Tacoma,Wa. So from nothing to too damn much. I grow my own


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 5, 2017)

Los Angeles locals prices for bomb ass OG(We don't smoke nothing else in SoCal)...
$8 A gram 
$15 for 2grams 
$25 an 8th(4gram8th)
$35 for 5grams
$175 an ounce
$500- $650 QP
Nothin but quality OG Indica over here in LA. Hybrids & sativas are considered garbage and can go for as low as $800lb


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Los Angeles locals prices for bomb ass OG(We don't smoke nothing else in SoCal)...
> $8 A gram
> $15 for 2grams
> $25 an 8th(4gram8th)
> ...


TLC sells 1/8 of wedding cake at $60
Sunday driver is almost as expensive.

Lemon mirangue they had went for 70 1/8th..


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> TLC sells 1/8 of wedding cake at $60
> Sunday driver is almost as expensive.
> 
> Lemon mirangue they had went for 70 1/8th..


Damn $70 an 8th?? Wow maybe back in like 2006-07, seriously who in 2017 would pay those ridiculous prices for flower?


----------



## CobGrower (Dec 10, 2017)

Outdoor decent quality is $50/oz here in Cali, top top shelf organic indoor tops out at $150/oz. Loving the prices in the past year, growers are hating them for obvious reasons but that’s what happens when there is 10x more supply than demand and everyone want to push product as fast as possible.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Damn $70 an 8th?? Wow maybe back in like 2006-07, seriously who in 2017 would pay those ridiculous prices for flower?


Forgot to mention that people in Vegas are definitely overpaying that's how fucked it is in Nevada right now ever since legalization shit is so wack they wont even allow you to grow out there, u have to buy from those lame ass dispensaries with their fake terpenes pre packaged midgrade.. I hope Cali stays the same & never changes after the legalization coming up


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Damn $70 an 8th?? Wow maybe back in like 2006-07, seriously who in 2017 would pay those ridiculous prices for flower?


Do you know who the Jungleboys have you heard of TLC?
2007, are you part of the Ig generation and up to the times yourself?

Like did you know the emerald cup happend today?

You said with excitment la had the cheapest prices. 

Goto TLC collective...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Forgot to mention that people in Vegas are definitely overpaying that's how fucked it is in Nevada right now ever since legalization shit is so wack they wont even allow you to grow out there, u have to buy from those lame ass dispensaries with their fake terpenes pre packaged midgrade.. I hope Cali stays the same & never changes after the legalization coming up


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

CobGrower said:


> Outdoor decent quality is $50/oz here in Cali, top top shelf organic indoor tops out at $150/oz. Loving the prices in the past year, growers are hating them for obvious reasons but that’s what happens when there is 10x more supply than demand and everyone want to push product as fast as possible.
> You got that right so many growers out here in California weed prices are at an all time low, thank God.. I feel blessed being from CA especially when u go to other states n your the only one with fire haha it's like we are spoiled w





Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you know who the Jungleboys have you heard of TLC?
> 2007, are you part of the Ig generation and up to the times yourself?
> 
> Like did you know the emerald cup happend today?
> ...


No I ain't one of them Ig millenial cats & I could care less about the emerald cup.. I don't even have social media but I can say this
I been smoking bomb ass Kush for a very long time here in L.A.. Way before there was even medical shops & I'm closer to 30 than 20 & Yeah back in 06 07 I use to sell grams of Kush for $25 then everybody started getting their recs medical ruined that for me Lol.. LA for sure has always had the best prices and the best weed hands down. Before the medical craze shit was alot better there wasnt fake shit going around like now days.. I know who the Jungleboyz are I been to TLC but that was a few years ago. There's a lot of little pot shops that will have the same great quality for less just gotta look around. Nobody really even goes to the shops anymore they can get way better deals on the streets, unless ur a lame & got no connects. Best prices & best quality has always been in the streets


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4055912 View attachment 4055913 View attachment 4055914





Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4055912 View attachment 4055913 View attachment 4055914


I do feel bad for the hard working growers that gotta support their families & actually care about patients & produce quality bud but end up getting fucked up deals from the dispensaries


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

$10 grams $200 oz


----------



## Fubard (Dec 21, 2017)

Just placed an order to keep me going until I have a plant ready, 30g (1oz) Critical Mass delivered to my door tomorrow for €210.

I know I'm going to have a very merry Christmas....


----------



## furnz (Dec 21, 2017)

150-200 indoor, 75-125 outdoor in my area in Maine. Indoor 1/8th 25-30 , outdoor 15-25. Legal state, so not much value when you can grow a year supply with 1 plant on the back lawn.


----------



## starboy420 (Jan 1, 2018)

UK £10 a gram 
From £140 to £230 an oz


----------



## starboy420 (Jan 1, 2018)

You get the odd bit of gelato £150 a 8th 3.5g in a sealed tin


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 1, 2018)

Colorado  $80 oz decent bud, $120 oz for top shelf and $15 grams of concentrate. That's just in between my harvests though taxes are crazy  haha haven't even seen brick weed in years


----------



## markrrr (Jan 1, 2018)

West Australia, $250<>400 oz


----------



## HolyHerb (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea but you can get a lb of top shelf for 1400-1800 in alot of places. If thats what you pay definitely learn to grow hahaha


Question do you include outdoor in your opinion of "top shelf"?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Question do you include outdoor in your opinion of "top shelf"?


Why wouldn't you if its as gd as anything else


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Question do you include outdoor in your opinion of "top shelf"?





ruby fruit said:


> Why wouldn't you if its as gd as anything else


No I do not count outdoor as outdoor is never top shelf quality


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> No I do not count outdoor as outdoor is never top shelf quality


I beg to differ


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I beg to differ


you will never see outdoor being sold as top shelf never


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> you will never see outdoor being sold as top shelf never


The outdoor I see is comparable if not better sometimes as indoor.
But I live in Australia and thats how it rolls at this point in time.
Once u can get a licence to grow here I'm sure indoor will overtake but for now o ..it doesnt here


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The outdoor I see is comparable if not better sometimes as indoor.
> But I live in Australia and thats how it rolls at this point in time.
> Once u can get a licence to grow here I'm sure indoor will overtake but for now o ..it doesnt here


I did know where you were from previous posts, Im not saying outdoor cant be good or better than indoor (grower dependent) but if your a skillful grower and you run the same genetics indoor and out the indoor will be better quality 99% of the time


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I did know where you were from previous posts, Im not saying outdoor cant be good or better than indoor (grower dependent) but if your a skillful grower and you run the same genetics indoor and out the indoor will be better quality 99% of the time


Yep agreed strain and skill


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 16, 2018)

+/- €140 for an oz on the streets here. In the coffeeshops you can get it for €195.
I sell Amnesia Haze for €2500 oz T


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jan 25, 2018)

Recently moved to Oregon. Prices are much different here. Haven't bought in decades, but couldn't bring my crop with so starting over and will be waiting til this fall to smoke my own again sadly.

But these people out here are nuts. 75 is the lowest Ive seen for outdoor and it was actually very good right down to how it was manicured. Tough market, glad I did it when it was still profitable. Didn't matter if it was good or bad, weed was weed and it was 400 an ounce. Its what inspired me in my youth to get into this hobby, just got sick of crappy 400 dollar bags.

Not in the loop so my old ass will be hanging around dispensaries to say the least.


----------



## TheLadyPale (Feb 7, 2018)

Mississippi

Some really great stuff is about 340
Normal "loud" is 240
And reggie is 80


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Late Nice Supplies said:


> +/- €140 for an oz on the streets here. In the coffeeshops you can get it for €195.
> I sell Amnesia Haze for €2500 oz T


you sell ounces for 2500?


----------



## Corbett96 (Feb 9, 2018)

3.5g for £30
Q for £60 
Half oz for £100 
Oz for £200


----------



## Corbett96 (Feb 9, 2018)

zoic said:


> Ontario. Same as BC, about $180-200/oz for top quality strains. Can pickup outdoor for $1200/lb.
> Dispensaries charge $10-12/g, above my pay scale, LOL


If you lived in uk you would think $10 is cheap for a g lol


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 14, 2018)

mrpuffins said:


> Every single price on here is fucking criminal, it's a fucking plant God damn market...


I view growers as small business people who deserve to make a profit. The biggest nightmare will be corporate pot like Big Pharma. I am thrilled that the little guy can make a buck off pot versus fu*king drug cartels or Big Pharma. 

If whiny bitches hate the prices than grow your own. Most who do not are either too cheap, lazy or stupid.


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 15, 2018)

Dank smelly cheese stuff that's unaturally grown and full of chemicals is about £150 gbp where I live! By the gram it goes for about £10! Now i grow my own so at least I know what's being used to help her along! Massive massive difference in both taste and strength makes it well worth the effort!


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Feb 17, 2018)

What are people averaging in the Midwest in a zip to a lb? I've heard between 2000-2500


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> Dank smelly cheese stuff that's unaturally grown and full of chemicals is about £150 gbp where I live! By the gram it goes for about £10! Now i grow my own so at least I know what's being used to help her along! Massive massive difference in both taste and strength makes it well worth the effort!


That's a Huge mark up! 150 an oz to 10 a g. Wow ur small dealers would be killing it!!!


----------



## Esrgood4u (Feb 17, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's a Huge mark up! 150 an oz to 10 a g. Wow ur small dealers would be killing it!!!


Why you think I grow my own now? 
Least I know exactly what I'm ingesting!


----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> Why you think I grow my own now?
> Least I know exactly what I'm ingesting!


With ya there, standard with "home delivery" here for Amnesia or Silver Haze comes in at €125 for a half ounce, €210 for an ounce, 5g of the same is €60, which means you pay the same as Dutch coffee shops for small amounts without the hassle of having to go up to Rotterdam/Den Haag/Amsterdam. Go up the scale then the cost per g comes down but you get the convenience of someone else running the border, carrying it around in public, etc, removing much of the risk an individual would have when running from coffee shop to coffee shop to buy that same ounce, plus reducing the costs as you don't have to go to these places.

It's why I'm heading into growing, prices will only go one way as Plod and Douane continue to clamp down on the "illegal market" (which they could control by allowing people to legally grow more than one plant at a time and allow legal sales. That will come in time) plus you know what sort of pesticides, etc, are used.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wasabi Shot said:


> In Barcelona, 3 - 5$ / gr for weed and hash, and 6 - 10$ gr of weed in most of the Cannabis Social Clubs (sometimes up to 15$ gr  for the hypest strains / clubs). BHO is 40 to 60$ gr in most of the clubs.
> 
> So, #growyourown


I have been to SPain, but this was years ago, regular hash was 3 euro and weed and good hash was around 6

I see you guys getting into wax culture too, heh Ill smoke the hash but trust the californians with wax, Spains gov is still backwards so not gonna trust anythin butane "casero" there if I go again

Where I am now prices arent bad 250 oz killah GDP, Sour, Loud or Diesel, 100 oz regis, sometimes decent sometimes stale and dry, ohh well makes great hash, but think I should be paying like 75 oz considering its not brick crap either


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 14, 2018)

Most ppl where im from dont know what killer headies really is.. If they do. Most of them talk about it the rest of their lives... .not everyone though... I can personally get schwag for 80 100...sometimes 50 if id buy a few... Mid 120 ta 200...chronic 350 ta 450...for unconnected ppl.... If u know ppl ..ill do this as an average.... Schawg.. 80..mid 100 ta 130...chron 180 200...lbs isnt worth it... I can go to one state away and get a lb for 650 800...ull pay 5000 for a lb of chronic here.. . And they bitch and act like they are doing ya favors
...and about the outdoor not being top shit... Eh.. That's in the eye of th beholder imo... Best weed iv ever smoked by a mile was an outdoor plant


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Most ppl where im from dont know what killer headies really is.. If they do. Most of them talk about it the rest of their lives... .not everyone though... I can personally get schwag for 80 100...sometimes 50 if id buy a few... Mid 120 ta 200...chronic 350 ta 450...for unconnected ppl.... If u know ppl ..ill do this as an average.... Schawg.. 80..mid 100 ta 130...chron 180 200...lbs isnt worth it... I can go to one state away and get a lb for 650 800...ull pay 5000 for a lb of chronic here.. . And they bitch and act like they are doing ya favors
> ...and about the outdoor not being top shit... Eh.. That's in the eye of th beholder imo... Best weed iv ever smoked by a mile was an outdoor plant


You can get local grown northern lights here for 200 oz or autoflower for like mids price,I dont touch autoflowers though, I like import  at 250 im one of the lucky ones I guess

But the mids you describe I remember when I could get those, for me its always been regis or killah. I actually prefer the tradeoff price balance of mids, I cant afford to smoke killah all day


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> You can get local grown northern lights here for 200 oz or autoflower for like mids price,I dont touch autoflowers though, I like import  at 250 im one of the lucky ones I guess
> 
> But the mids you describe I remember when I could get those, for me its always been regis or killah. I actually prefer the tradeoff price balance of mids, I cant afford to smoke killah all day


I use to get seedless mids that was good shit for 90 a lid or 220 a quap and 600 or 700 a lb here when i was getting it for a purpose... Prison sentence squashed that


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 15, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I use to get seedless mids that was good shit for 90 a lid or 220 a quap and 600 or 700 a lb here when i was getting it for a purpose... Prison sentence squashed that


sin semilla for 90? lol i consider that better then mids, usually hydro was like that no name sinse

In europe u have those prices for killah, regis there is none over there just imported hash or good weed


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 15, 2018)

Yea it was seedless..but the quality wasnt there for ir to be what i call sinsemilia...i guess it was technically...but i consider true sensi to be on the chronic category ..i have a buddy in Texas who comes in once a year and he brings all of our family a lb of straight fire for 350 ta 450 a lb


----------



## GoatSoup (Mar 15, 2018)

*Green Crack, Blue Dream, Gorilla Glue: The problem of pricing pot*

n 2014, as Jonathan Rubin and Ian Laird considered investing in the booming U.S. cannabis industry, they hit a problem: How to value pot starts-ups with little verified data on the price of the weed itself?

While a smoker may know the going retail price for “Strawberry Diesel” or “Buddha’s Sister”, the sector’s wholesale tier still operates much like a black market because of ongoing federal prohibition, despite legalizations in 30 U.S. states and Washington D.C. since the 1990s.


That left Rubin and Laird puzzled on the investment value of a dispensary, a weed farm or a factory making pot-infused candy. The problem spawned a different investment: The founding of New Leaf Data Services LLC, a Stamford, Conn.-based wholesale price data service that fields reporters to take on the steep challenge of cataloguing going rates.

Started three years ago, New Leaf now publishes weekly benchmark spot prices and forecasts on wholesale indoor-, outdoor-, and greenhouse-grown marijuana for 17 regions with legalization laws.
//

Big Pharma needs competitive info. That is where the "Expanding Market" is growing.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 30, 2018)

For fire. Medicinal.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4114085
> 
> For fire. Medicinal.


I could get one of those, thing is I would not be able to buy legal dry plant....

Wax and oils at most, sorry I dont drink IPA or have a beard, not a hipster lol


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 10, 2018)

Just heard from the guy in my local hydro shop (North East UK), apparently there is a guy known as the "Cali kid" (lolz) selling "medical marijuana" for £30 a gram!

If anyone pays that price, then they are an absolute idiot and deserve to get ripped off.
Its regular shitty council estate smoke in a plastic tub with stickers from ebay lol.


----------



## Esrgood4u (May 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Just heard from the guy in my local hydro shop (North East UK), apparently there is a guy known as the "Cali kid" (lolz) selling "medical marijuana" for £30 a gram!
> 
> If anyone pays that price, then they are an absolute idiot and deserve to get ripped off.
> Its regular shitty council estate smoke in a plastic tub with stickers from ebay lol.


I'm Newcastle also mate haha. You know we are not the brightest of people so I'm sure some mug will pay the price he's asking


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 10, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> I'm Newcastle also mate haha. You know we are not the brightest of people so I'm sure some mug will pay the price he's asking


Sells quite a bit from what I can gather! I haven't even paid £30 for the nutrients for a years worth of growing haha!
I'm just south of the river mate, and yeh, not the brightest around here


----------



## Dmannn (May 14, 2018)

Fire for 160 a qp you do the math..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Fire for 160 a qp you do the math..


that's not math, that's new career time


----------



## Og grumble (May 16, 2018)

You can get an oz of top shelf at the place i work for less than $200 out the door.


----------



## Og grumble (May 16, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Fire for 160 a qp you do the math..


That'd be nice. Could you imagine?


----------



## Dmannn (May 16, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> That'd be nice. Could you imagine?


And imagine, just down the road, sky high prices at he rec/med shops..mean while farmers can't get much more than 700 a lb?? Something doesn't add up..


----------



## Og grumble (May 16, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> And imagine, just down the road, sky high prices at he rec/med shops..mean while farmers can't get much more than 700 a lb?? Something doesn't add up..


Word. I see what you mean. Shits not right.


----------



## GoatSoup (May 17, 2018)

I saw an article that in Oregon there is so much unsold weed that the price is down to $7/gm?


----------



## DG1959 (May 27, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4114085
> 
> For fire. Medicinal.


 I know the area on your card. I know of last seasons buds here going for $50 per oz.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> I saw an article that in Oregon there is so much unsold weed that the price is down to $7/gm?


check out the 2 dollars a gram thread


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 26, 2018)

I just grabbed a $50 oz of Northern Lights from a rec store in Tacoma,Wa. Great for group hikes.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 27, 2018)

300 oz midwest, coming from CO, obviously outdoor, not sure if keifed or not. Problem is, batches vary so much, many are put off. One or two great, 4 ok, 1 great, 5 ok. People go elsewhere when that happens. Wish I still knew my bros in OR., lol coin to be had


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 300 oz midwest, coming from CO, obviously outdoor, not sure if keifed or not. Problem is, batches vary so much, many are put off. One or two great, 4 ok, 1 great, 5 ok. People go elsewhere when that happens. Wish I still knew my bros in OR., lol coin to be had


Whats your address..Lol.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 17, 2018)

$10 G 180oz


----------



## JetGardner04 (Sep 19, 2018)

How much does it cost now? in US $$$?


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 19, 2018)

Flower material just became available less than 2 months ago in PA dispensaries, so prices are still high right now. $12-20/gram or $40-$65/3.5 grams are the current rates @ my local dispensary.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

Brenshlus said:


> Flower material just became available less than 2 months ago in PA dispensaries, so prices are still high right now. $12-20/gram or $40-$65/3.5 grams are the current rates @ my local dispensary.


Thats like 2000's prices in CA.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

*early


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

Dispensaries are still super high here (quality is terrible). But street buds are like 200 a QP..


----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 19, 2018)

Gettin 2 a p in tx fire top shelf


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

I need to get into the export business.


----------



## mastrmasn (Sep 19, 2018)

Eastern Canada. 120 oz top notch hydro.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

mastrmasn said:


> Eastern Canada. 120 oz top notch hydro.


Damn, they are getting good at that.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 19, 2018)

I try to stay competitive. $150 an oz. seems to be the sweet spot here in West Michigan. Price should hold through outdoor harvest time for my indoor.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 21, 2018)

I grabbed a oz of tangerine Dream for $54 with my 10% discount, so $60 to everyone else here in Tacoma Washington


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2018)

I just had a guy cut my price , he was charging $150 and I told the buyer to go ahead and buy it but I'm not coming off $200

He took two of mine


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just had a guy cut my price , he was charging $150 and I told the buyer to go ahead and buy it but I'm not coming off $200
> 
> He took two of mine



You better get ready for rec. the caregivers are charging as low as $100 in Muskegon already. 

I decided to stay competitive and be fair. But I only supply friends and family.

Greed is the killer in his business now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You better get ready for rec. the caregivers are charging as low as $100 in Muskegon already.
> 
> I decided to stay competitive and be fair. But I only supply friends and family.
> 
> Greed is the killer in his business now.


Premium still will command premium price


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Premium still will command premium price



Not arguing. I could get more. I want to stay well below the radar. 

And I want to give a fair price to my patients who are friends. 

I like to donate our coconut oil and Mrs. mmg’s edibles for free to help people who really appreciate it. I even cure the small buds and bud trim for edibles along with the good flowers for best potency and flavor. 

You could drop your false views of me and we could share and compare.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

in ky, 250.00-400.00 a oz is what I get in ky.or 24 a pound and up just depends on who and how much they buy.cornbread


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> And imagine, just down the road, sky high prices at he rec/med shops..mean while farmers can't get much more than 700 a lb?? Something doesn't add up..


I would love to buy some killer weed for 700.00 a pound and I would buy lots at that price and sell it for 2 grand a pound as fast as I could sack it up.if your that cheep send me a pm and we will do busness.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> No I do not count outdoor as outdoor is never top shelf quality


I have never in my life sean indoor as good as outdoor weed,


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I have never in my life sean indoor as good as outdoor weed,



You must not know any good indoor growers.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't like indoor weed. It smokes weird and gives me headaches. 

It's all they sell in CA dispensaries, which is shame because there is some absolute killer outdoor. 

I understand the "regulation" to keep the from liability, but haven't people been smoking outdoor pot for like 20,000 years or something?

Something about the sun man.. Putting smoke rays in yo mind.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> I don't like indoor weed. It smokes weird and gives me headaches.
> 
> It's all they sell in CA dispensaries, which is shame because there is some absolute killer outdoor.
> 
> ...



There is no comparison between indoor cash crop dispensary weed and home grown connisour weed.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 22, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I have never in my life sean indoor as good as outdoor weed,


I’ve seen good and bad from both but I’m slowly going back to my roots as an outdoor grower. Just seems more responsible to me and cheaper lol. The stuff that was coming out just as the big Asian house grows were starting up here was amazing, I retired actually about then lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

@Budley Doright I am locked out of the 2 threads last night for upsetting the head troll and his babysitter apparently so I will answer your pestering question here before all my posts are deleted. 

Notice the other members insulting Buck back are still allowed in the thread. They are the pet republicans so they stay. I am not one. Now they will slander me when I can’t defend myself. Watch how they call me alt. right in my absense. 


The answer is no I did not come here to slander someone. This is my first ever online account. The crap you are remembering happened over at rm3 site and in Colorado in real life. And it overlapped here. All I did was give rm3 my honest opinion like he asked. He didn’t like it. And he had a good friend of mine go far out of his way for supposed meds that simply sucked. They didn’t want his review posted. You saw the result of posting it. 

I think it’s funny the old members who post the lies are the ones defended.

But that was my point in the first place. 

No place on riu politics for honesty. This is a spam site. I disagree with what they are spamming. This is how they deal with it. If I was wrong they would just leave me be.


----------



## Socioman (Oct 5, 2018)

Well, I live in Canada and prefer to order from BestPot so you can just visit the website and see what are the prices. But lately, I think that it's time to give up smoking and stick to sbd oil because I have some problems with lungs. So what do you think, is it a good idea?


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 5, 2018)

_3/4 Of everything i grow, goes to making Oil.It what works best for me,and my wife.All though she pref,to smoke has well, last thing at night .for sleeping.When you say,you end up with 2 lb of dry material at the end of every 8 week,I dry it and store it in jars till its needed.Unless i'm out then i will make Oil from fresh Flowers.I use Oil twice a day,Morning at night.Oil has been brilliant for me medical wise,its helped so much,with Anxiety,Depression.I also use to have a problem with hard drugs,this is what started me out using oil.And it worked great,I make 1/4 lb batches.It will blow your Nut of if your not used to it so be careful,Go with a Strain Like Cheese,G Glue,Strawberry Glue.Strawberry Glue i have found to be one of the best Medical strains i have tried,cant praise that enough.It also works well with some of the Older strains like,Trainwreck ,Mk Ultra,Arjons Hazes.I have tried the cbd strains in Oil form,but to be honest it really did not work no where near has much, has much has the thc strains.I would love to try it in vape oil ,but every batch i have ever made,just kill you .So harsh its unreal.

Good Luck,Hope you Find something that works for you,
Tyke1973. _


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> There is no comparison between indoor cash crop dispensary weed and home grown connisour weed.


Do these places buy the odd bit from the Indoor small time grower,Or is it not worth it to the small time grower price wise.I was on about this on a other Thread,I think if the Uk ends up Legal,And i do think it may not be long now,to be honest.I think it will kill the small time seller of the stuff,Because i'm pretty sure massive investors will just do big units ,and do it at a real low price.But will the Quality, still be the same.Do you think the Quality is sill high grade ,from these big growers,Or is the smaller grow ,where more love is put into each strain.More care and Attention paid to each plant,Better Grade.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 24, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> I don't like indoor weed. It smokes weird and gives me headaches.
> 
> It's all they sell in CA dispensaries, which is shame because there is some absolute killer outdoor.
> 
> ...


That’s because nobody out here wants outdoor weed. In our eyes that’s the bottom of the shelf. You’ll get laughed at for even pulling those airy buds out.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

Rm3 lol still have some of his gear. Doubt I'll ever touch it


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 24, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I have never in my life sean indoor as good as outdoor weed,


I agree with you on the outdoor... This is 2 different killer kush phenos grown organic, in soil.... They taste as good as they look, and running about $90/oz .... as cheap as $65/oz in bulk... Good times to be in Eastern WA


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 24, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> I saw an article that in Oregon there is so much unsold weed that the price is down to $7/gm?


I'm in eastern washington, and I hear that the average is about $5/gm out of dispensaries. Crazy, huh? Not as cheap as that in my state, but still a LOT better than the prices i'm seeing. Medical organic, soil grown going for $90/oz, or as cheap as $65/oz in bulk. Crazy, huh? and that's for this:


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 300 oz midwest, coming from CO, obviously outdoor, not sure if keifed or not. Problem is, batches vary so much, many are put off. One or two great, 4 ok, 1 great, 5 ok. People go elsewhere when that happens. Wish I still knew my bros in OR., lol coin to be had


I know lots of Washington medical growers on the east side of my state, and am consistently seeing this quality (multiple strains) of medical grade (organic, soil grown, no pesticides of any sort) not kiefed or messed with at all for $90/oz, or as cheap as $65/oz in bulk.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

JayByrd420 said:


> I know lots of Washington medical growers on the east side of my state, and am consistently seeing this quality (multiple strains) of medical grade (organic, soil grown, no pesticides of any sort) not kiefed or messed with at all for $90/oz, or as cheap as $65/oz in bulk. View attachment 4221086 View attachment 4221089


Med grade should fetch as much or more than top shelf Imo. Every fucking bud in my local dispo is Rock solid and completely identical .Very very little difference, in trems of looks. Very obviously hit w pgrs and I'm certain they r hammered w pesticides. 
To see this sell for double and triple boutique med grade blows my fucking mind.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

Further, outdoor mids are going for near or same ticket .


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 24, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Further, outdoor mids are going for near or same ticket .


That sucks on both counts. What part of the country are you in? if you don't mind me asking, that is?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> @Budley Doright I am locked out of the 2 threads last night for upsetting the head troll and his babysitter apparently so I will answer your pestering question here before all my posts are deleted.
> 
> Notice the other members insulting Buck back are still allowed in the thread. They are the pet republicans so they stay. I am not one. Now they will slander me when I can’t defend myself. Watch how they call me alt. right in my absense.
> 
> ...


do you have to drag drama into EVERY thread you participate in? even this innocuous, harmless thread isn't safe from your shit. no one fucking cares about your arguments with people except you and the asshole you're arguing with. make a "fuck you" thread and dramatize it all you want...quit dragging the shit around the whole website like a retarded cat showing off a mauled mouse


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you have to drag drama into EVERY thread you participate in? even this innocuous, harmless thread isn't safe from your shit. no one fucking cares about your arguments with people except you and the asshole you're arguing with. make a "fuck you" thread and dramatize it all you want...quit dragging the shit around the whole website like a retarded cat showing off a mauled mouse


I agree but...he has been gone since October first
at least under that moniker


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I agree but...he has been gone since October first
> at least under that moniker


wasn't aware of that....still finding his "droppings" all over the site


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wasn't aware of that....still finding his "droppings" all over the site


It's like cleaning up after a a bought of diarrhea


----------



## tstick (Oct 25, 2018)

Damn. I'm in Washington and I had hoped to become one of those "For Connoisseurs Only" growers in my retirement, supplying my elite clientele with the very best... *cough*...and all that. But the recreational scene is set up to be "For Corporations Only". No room for the little guy here. You would think, with all that invested money, one of these big grow ops would catch a few good strains and corner the market....but...I have been buying and testing bits and pieces of everything around here for years, and from every "company", too, and absolutely none of it is anything to write home about. It is all pretty much the same kind of ho-hum weed that never seems to take me to the next level. You can't smell it because it's all pre-sealed in airtight packages, so you just have to take a chance and hope that you stumble onto something buy luck or attrition.

The "battle" among the competing companies seems to be more in the way of advertising and packaging. I know that stuff costs a lot of money. But the weed, itself, seems to have become less consequential. And people buy into the idea that they are getting something really special based on the packaging and advertising. Customers become like the images they are being sold, too. I swear the other day, a clone of Wiz Khalifa was standing next to me at the rec store. He had the whole look and "act" down cold. I think he bought a single "blunt"...grrrr!!!  I just wish I could stay at home, tend my own garden, and never have to look at another ad or another sealed package of dried-out, bunk-weed -or any of the caricature of the blunt-crowd, again.

Interestingly, just the other day, I looked over on the shelf and I saw BAGGIES of weed for sale for $60 an oz. That's retail price. It reminded me of how old-school weed looked and it brought back lots of memories. _It was brown, too!_ heh heh... But I have no idea how the growers are making any money on that kind of thing. I mean, if $60 is retail, then I assume that wholesale is less than half of that price...so, $30 an ounce...ONE DOLLAR per gram!?!?! How can any small-time grower pay the bills at that price? They can't. But mega-grow ops in huge greenhouses, can, with "sturdy" strains that are hunted for genetic qualities that have more to do with bug-resistance, yield, speed of growth, light, water and nutrient requirements, etc., than they have to do with bringing out smells and flavors and the real, "lost" old-school psychoactive strains. I'm not even certain that many of these corporate owners even smoke weed -or have ever smoked it.

Prices are all over the place. I've also seen grams selling for near $20 per gram, too....and not even close to being worth that price.

I can't grow atm, but when I can, this will all become a thing of the past and a non-issue.


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 25, 2018)

tstick said:


> Damn. I'm in Washington and I had hoped to become one of those "For Connoisseurs Only" growers in my retirement, supplying my elite clientele with the very best... *cough*...and all that. But the recreational scene is set up to be "For Corporations Only". No room for the little guy here. You would think, with all that invested money, one of these big grow ops would catch a few good strains and corner the market....but...I have been buying and testing bits and pieces of everything around here for years, and from every "company", too, and absolutely none of it is anything to write home about. It is all pretty much the same kind of ho-hum weed that never seems to take me to the next level. You can't smell it because it's all pre-sealed in airtight packages, so you just have to take a chance and hope that you stumble onto something buy luck or attrition.
> 
> The "battle" among the competing companies seems to be more in the way of advertising and packaging. I know that stuff costs a lot of money. But the weed, itself, seems to have become less consequential. And people buy into the idea that they are getting something really special based on the packaging and advertising. Customers become like the images they are being sold, too. I swear the other day, a clone of Wiz Khalifa was standing next to me at the rec store. He had the whole look and "act" down cold. I think he bought a single "blunt"...grrrr!!!  I just wish I could stay at home, tend my own garden, and never have to look at another ad or another sealed package of dried-out, bunk-weed -or any of the caricature of the blunt-crowd, again.
> 
> ...


Which side of washington, are you on tstick.... I'm on the East side, and there's a LOT of good medical rolling around .


----------



## tstick (Oct 25, 2018)

JayByrd420 said:


> Which side of washington, are you on tstick.... I'm on the East side, and there's a LOT of good medical rolling around .


Seattle


----------



## tstick (Oct 25, 2018)

JayByrd420 said:


> Which side of washington, are you on tstick.... I'm on the East side, and there's a LOT of good medical rolling around .


But here's the thing....and I mean no offense to you....but I am old and I always assume that anyone who claims that today's strains are good, is a lot younger than myself!  If you were raised with modern, medical strains and recreational strains, then your perspective might be different from mine....that's all I mean.  I was fortunate to have been "brought up" with some of the real-deal landrace strains - the "God-made" (lol) strains....strains that had evolved to stink to attract something (or someone) to come and interact with them! If today's recreational market could get ahold of one of those old strains....and manage to grow it properly...then it wouldn't matter what kind of packing it was in because it would stink right through the container! And there wouldn't need to be all the diversity of strains and names because the ~10 landrace strains that existed back then would cover the whole spectrum of tastes, smells and body-melting stony highs! But, as it is, I have to break open a bud and put it up to my nose to smell anything....and when I do smell something, it's usually flowery and lemony and sometimes like pine trees -some kind of "hard-to-describe" thing. But, in the old landrace days, there were strains that stunk really really bad....good bad....but bad!


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 25, 2018)

tstick said:


> But here's the thing....and I mean no offense to you....but I am old and I always assume that anyone who claims that today's strains are good, is a lot younger than myself!  If you were raised with modern, medical strains and recreational strains, then your perspective might be different from mine....that's all I mean.  I was fortunate to have been "brought up" with some of the real-deal landrace strains - the "God-made" (lol) strains....strains that had evolved to stink to attract something (or someone) to come and interact with them! If today's recreational market could get ahold of one of those old strains....and manage to grow it properly...then it wouldn't matter what kind of packing it was in because it would stink right through the container! And there wouldn't need to be all the diversity of strains and names because the ~10 landrace strains that existed back then would cover the whole spectrum of tastes, smells and body-melting stony highs! But, as it is, I have to break open a bud and put it up to my nose to smell anything....and when I do smell something, it's usually flowery and lemony and sometimes like pine trees -some kind of "hard-to-describe" thing. But, in the old landrace days, there were strains that stunk really really bad....good bad....but bad!


Hey man, i'm 'old' too (45), and grew up with a hippie mama  I am familiar with the old school weed, and LOVED land races like the Durban Poison or Maroc. As far as the 'reek'... a lot of that comes from properly developing the terpenes in any given strain (but I do miss that skunk's ass smell). <Tips fat imaginary joint of Skunk #1>


----------



## tstick (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok, ok! I guess 45 AND a raised by a Hippie Mama qualifies you! 

It's not just the terpenes, though. New studies have shown that there are things called "volatile esters" that are associated with many of the old school strains. Volatile esters are the scent-molecules that hang in the air -like when you're driving down the highway in the summer and suddenly you catch a whiff of a dead skunk a mile before you see it! These chemicals, in regards to weed, have been bred out of most of the genetics that modern-day strains have come from. Now that legalization is increasing across the nation, many growers are trying to get back to the genetics that made plants stink. But so far, I have been led down many rosy paths with people guaranteeing me that they had a lock on some of the real deal weed....and it's all ended in disappointment.

I am keeping my eye on a grower named Kevin Jodrey....another old guy....He is one of the guys trying to bring back those old qualities. I'll tell you right now....I'd pay $20 a gram IF I could find the real deal -and never complain about the price. But, as it stands, what sells for $15-20 now, in most rec stores, is insulting.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> quit dragging the shit around the whole website like a retarded cat showing off a mauled mouse


hahahahahah that was the funniest thing i've read in a long time.


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

In West Michigan anyone connected won't pay more than $200 an O for the best of the best. $150 is the most common price. Street level can get $10 a G all day.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 4, 2018)

ky, is not legal yet and I get 250.00 to 300.00 a oz all day long but if you get cought that's a nuther story.that is for out doore weed.been a lot of weed sent to ky from co.and its shit weed and indoor.I have never in my life sean indoor weed as good as my outdoor weed and have bought it from many states.


----------



## tstick (Nov 5, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> ky, is not legal yet and I get 250.00 to 300.00 a oz all day long but if you get cought that's a nuther story.that is for out doore weed.been a lot of weed sent to ky from co.and its shit weed and indoor.I have never in my life sean indoor weed as good as my outdoor weed and have bought it from many states.


Many, many similar stories to yours. It's al about the genetic starting material. People who don't grow their own, don't know how much better it can be compared to most of the placebo-bud that's on the recreational market at the moment. In complete fairness, there are one or two things out there that are ok, but you have to beware of what to look for and what to avoid. 

If you roll into town and want to go into a recreational store, then expect a tourist experience like any other. There are all kinds of packaging schemes to choose from. For example: If a strain comes in a glass container with a natural cork top and a wax-stamp seal, then you will be paying a premium price. The idea behind it all is that you will believe the buds inside that sealed container are going to be great and you are already halfway high just from the anticipation of the smoke. But when you smoke it, you're going to be underwhelmed -even though you might not admit it for awhile.


----------



## Fire Buds Only (Nov 7, 2018)

I usually pay £10 a gram for really good bud or £25 for a henry of mids. If buying by the ounce between £200 and £280 depending how good it is.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 7, 2018)

£160 i payed today for a fat oz, about 10 buds it came as.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

2.5$ a gram for western genetics (stuff you guys get at dispensaries), 1.8 for local genetics which are AWESOME and named after the city they come from!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> 2.5$ a gram for western genetics (stuff you guys get at dispensaries), 1.8 for local genetics which are AWESOME and named after the city they come from!


u.s. dollars? not sure where you are


----------



## Bud. (Nov 18, 2018)

1300 a lb


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> u.s. dollars? not sure where you are


Yes mate, USD, and I'm in Iran. You should come visit. Weed is tolerated here and the quality is so high that most Iranians come back from Amsterdam disappointed by dutch weed.


----------



## Achillesactual (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> Yes mate, USD, and I'm in Iran. You should come visit. Weed is tolerated here and the quality is so high that most Iranians come back from Amsterdam disappointed by dutch weed.


Very interesting, Glad to hear that they are enforcing the will of the people.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Achillesactual said:


> Very interesting, Glad to hear that they are enforcing the will of the people.


They've got to. Democracy and all that BS.
You should google the village of Ghalat in Iran. Beautiful place, aptly dubbed "Iran's little Amsterdam".


----------



## Achillesactual (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> They've got to. Democracy and all that BS.
> You should google the village of Ghalat in Iran. Beautiful place, aptly dubbed "Iran's little Amsterdam".


You have to forgive me, but In the west that isn't the picture that they like to paint when they talk about Iran. Although I already know better than to listen to any of the official stories.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

Achillesactual said:


> You have to forgive me, but In the west that isn't the picture that they like to paint when they talk about Iran. Although I already know better than to listen to any of the official stories.


Yeah I heard some stuff. I don't know man, Maybe everybody is having the time of their life in the west. Or maybe life is just like Iran. What I can guarantee is that if you spend a month in Iran and find a like minded local who can help direct you, you'll miss this place for ever.

P.S. if you're American, Don't come yet, no offense, but Americans need to go through extra bureaucracy here and are only allowed to come with certain tour companies, Iranians aren't allowed to host them in their homes and whatnot; It can still be fun but they miss some of the best we have to offer. they have started to change this for better, but I repeat, Americans, don't come yet


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 19, 2018)

Saw some Cali weed in Florida last week. 1st time ever. 3x bigger buds than local street. Heard it was $10 a G.. Strange looking, may be scrubbed. Smells mild in the bag, like washed out pine mixed with double washed out Cat Piss. Light up and the smell gets loud, quick. I rated it a b- nice upgrade from the regular c-,c and rare c+ I find local. Joy, in the last 2 years I have gotten $5. c+ from Colo.. Now, better grade products from Cali. may be getting a foothold. Legalization is benefiting peeps way down in Florida.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone live in a prohibition state border area near a legal state? How has that effected the local scene? What is the illegal state doing, if anything, to tamp down small scale cross border traffic?


----------



## mixchemical (Nov 19, 2018)

Sweden, I would say per gram (0,03 ounces) anywhere from 55 usd to 90 usd is quite common. The quality is okay, but nothing near that would justify the prices.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> Yeah I heard some stuff. I don't know man, Maybe everybody is having the time of their life in the west. Or maybe life is just like Iran. What I can guarantee is that if you spend a month in Iran and find a like minded local who can help direct you, you'll miss this place for ever.
> 
> P.S. if you're American, Don't come yet, no offense, but Americans need to go through extra bureaucracy here and are only allowed to come with certain tour companies, Iranians aren't allowed to host them in their homes and whatnot; It can still be fun but they miss some of the best we have to offer. they have started to change this for better, but I repeat, Americans, don't come yet


the picture we get to see is religious zealots stoning people to death for infidelity, people burning Americans in effigy, leaders that want nuclear weapons to get rid of the jews, then anyone else who irritates them.....and terrorist training camps.....so, yeah, while i realize that's probably not the way it is....i don't have a lot of desire to visit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

mixchemical said:


> Sweden, I would say per gram (0,03 ounces) anywhere from 55 usd to 90 usd is quite common. The quality is okay, but nothing near that would justify the prices.


55 dollars a gram weed would have to come with a hot chick to suck my dick while i was smoking it...and she'd have to wash the dishes and my truck, too


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the picture we get to see is religious zealots stoning people to death for infidelity, people burning Americans in effigy, leaders that want nuclear weapons to get rid of the jews, then anyone else who irritates them.....and terrorist training camps.....so, yeah, while i realize that's probably not the way it is....i don't have a lot of desire to visit


yeah, I got a vague idea of what you guys have been told. Leaders might be religious.stoning? well that used to be punishment for rape but they don't do it anymore (public execution by hanging still happens to pedophiles and members of Afghan drug cartels). we do burn American flags, the CIA brought down the first democracy we had back in the 20's, armed and funded Saddam Hussein against us, brought down a passenger plane of ours in our own water which resulted in the deaths of 300 civilians without ever apologizing and recently withdrew form a treaty that prohibits the US from banning humanitarian goods entering Iran which has caused cancer medication prices to go through the roof, and has constantly tried to topple our economy for the past 4 decades; these have made some people overreact and disrespect the flag of some sovereign nations which is a disgrace really. if we had nukes it would be the end of us and quite swiftly, so that shouldn't be a worry to you guys. terrorists, well, one man's terrorist is the other man's freedom fighter, but the one's that you guys are afraid of (ISIS, Boko Haram, Al Qaeda, Taliban, Jibha Al Nusra etc.) are funded and trained by Saudi Arabia mostly, so no worries there. 
I get why you don't want to visit, and I can't change your mind about it; all I can say is that my door and my heart are always open to good friends and good conversations. (so is the door to my grow cabinet )
_
cheers mate._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> yeah, I got a vague idea of what you guys have been told. Leaders might be religious.stoning? well that used to be punishment for rape but they don't do it anymore (public execution by hanging still happens to pedophiles and members of Afghan drug cartels). we do burn American flags, the CIA brought down the first democracy we had back in the 20's, armed and funded Saddam Hussein against us, brought down a passenger plane of ours in our own water which resulted in the deaths of 300 civilians without ever apologizing and recently withdrew form a treaty that prohibits the US from banning humanitarian goods entering Iran which has caused cancer medication prices to go through the roof, and has constantly tried to topple our economy for the past 4 decades; these have made some people overreact and disrespect the flag of some sovereign nations which is a disgrace really. if we had nukes it would be the end of us and quite swiftly, so that shouldn't be a worry to you guys. terrorists, well, one man's terrorist is the other man's freedom fighter, but the one's that you guys are afraid of (ISIS, Boko Haram, Al Qaeda, Taliban, Jibha Al Nusra etc.) are funded and trained by Saudi Arabia mostly, so no worries there.
> I get why you don't want to visit, and I can't change your mind about it; all I can say is that my door and my heart are always open to good friends and good conversations. (so is the door to my grow cabinet )
> _
> cheers mate._


that's why i'm talking to you, i know that a governments policies aren't the will of it's people, most of the time, and the actions of a vocal, visible few do not apply to everyone. nor do i trust my government to supply me with unbiased information. so i try to take people on a case by case basis....i hate Putin, would be happy to shoot that smug look off of his head....but i don't have any problems with the average Russian...or the average Chinese, or even the average north Korean....even though i do have some problems with their leaders...because i have some pretty major problems with our own "leaders"


----------



## mixchemical (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 55 dollars a gram weed would have to come with a hot chick to suck my dick while i was smoking it...and she'd have to wash the dishes and my truck, too


Oh boy do I agree with you, however, come to Sweden and say that, you'll be banned for life by all the feminazis here  along with everybody else that things weed is the worst drug in the history of mankind.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why i'm talking to you, i know that a governments policies aren't the will of it's people, most of the time, and the actions of a vocal, visible few do not apply to everyone. nor do i trust my government to supply me with unbiased information. so i try to take people on a case by case basis....i hate Putin, would be happy to shoot that smug look off of his head....but i don't have any problems with the average Russian...or the average Chinese, or even the average north Korean....even though i do have some problems with their leaders...because i have some pretty major problems with our own "leaders"


I don't know who your leader is, But I'm willing to bet if they're politicians they're cunts . Fair point to you, for trying to talk to people


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

i personally don't feel like i have a leader....our country has a psychotic madman in office, elected by other psychotic mad people.....and i refuse to acknowledge him as my anything....except my source of embarrassment and shame that my country is so stupid.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i personally don't feel like i have a leader....our country has a psychotic madman in office, elected by other psychotic mad people.....and i refuse to acknowledge him as my anything....except my source of embarrassment and shame that my country is so stupid.


don't be ashamed man, people are getting less intelligent overall. I think a lot of stupidity was trapped in arctic ice, and as it's melting away, stupidity levels are rising every day. hence the dirtiest people on this planet want to keep global warming going, because it expands their popular base


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> don't be ashamed man, people are getting less intelligent overall. I think a lot of stupidity was trapped in arctic ice, and as it's melting away, stupidity levels are rising every day. hence the dirtiest people on this planet want to keep global warming going, because it expands their popular base


makes more sense than a lot of theories i've heard


----------



## Blue back (Nov 19, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Anyone live in a prohibition state border area near a legal state? How has that effected the local scene? What is the illegal state doing, if anything, to tamp down small scale cross border traffic?


 Colorado is like the new Mexico. The surrounding states are sewing them because there being flooded with bud from Colorado. It's worth much more outa state.


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

AS I know the most expensive price is in Tokyo -33$ per 1gr. In Moscow you can buy in about 12$ and more


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 5, 2018)

Previous dude-$360oz 
New dude-$240oz 
No noticeable difference in quality, pretty dank stuff


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2018)

In Scotland average is 200 to 220 per oz less if you know em well of course plus here ain't legal unfortunately


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2018)

About $14 per gram , so just shy of 400 for an oz


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 22, 2018)

$8/g


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Bottom shelf 200 top 400
Bottom is not great but better than nothing I normally end up making myself get an ounce of poo and then a quarter of fire.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Idk though I’m going Friday to the dispensary and I’m thinking rosin. Haven’t tried it since legalizing here


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)

Yeah, I live on cheap weed most of the time.. it is the most reliable way of not getting high on my own supply.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 20, 2019)

Oregon is flooded with cannabis and the prices have fallen tremendous, you can buy 3 dollar grams and 70 dollar ounces all day long at the state legal stores


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> Oregon is flooded with cannabis and the prices have fallen tremendous, you can buy 3 dollar grams and 70 dollar ounces all day long at the state legal stores


That would be nice sure would make my blunts cheaper.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 20, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> That would be nice sure would make my blunts cheaper.


Sometimes I wonder why I still grow


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I still grow


I know why I’m doing it lol the dispensaries here are crap. My stuff has been so much better it doesn’t make sense. I break a nug apart to throw in the grinder and my fingers stick together.


----------



## tstick (Mar 20, 2019)

Yep, the market is saturated and the prices are rock bottom ....and STILL a lot of it isn't selling! WHY? I think it's because the "good deal"/quantity vs quality" guys will go into the store once, buy a bunch of cheap weed and then not need to go back to the store again for a long, long time...people who smoke blunts and hot box and play weed smoking "games" at parties....

The other side of the coin is the connoisseur type smokers who will willingly pay more, for a much smaller amount, to get big flavor and effect from a couple of rips through a nice bubbler....and who approach using marijuana with the same mindset as any other type of connoisseur has -not to get so intoxicated that you become obliterated, but rather to enjoy the smells, flavors and effects from really well-done weed without going ridiculously overboard. That type of user would rather have a variety of things to "show off" to other fellow connoisseurs in much the same way that wine connoisseurs keep a variety of wines for the same purpose.

I believe that the super huge mega-corp grow ops will begin to diminish over the next few years and that small-batch, artisan, home-growers will reclaim some of the lost territory that exists now....just because a constantly-changing flavor pallet will always have at least _a spot _in the market.

I also believe a few of the mega-corp grow ops will need to remain in place in order to continue to supply the people who smoke weed just because they have a smoking habit -the way people choose a brand of cigarettes and then stick with it. Those people will need a cheap, consistent and constant supply that the small-batch, artisan growers won't do.


----------



## Blue back (Mar 20, 2019)

Also true connoisseurs or everyday smokers don't go to pot shops to buy there smoke. They still and will always get it from friends and long time dealers. This will happen in every state. I sure as hell won't be going in any pot shops and giving them my money for crap compared to what I grow or can get from a buddy. Thats a huge loss of sales.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 20, 2019)

tstick said:


> Yep, the market is saturated and the prices are rock bottom ....and STILL a lot of it isn't selling! WHY? I think it's because the "good deal"/quantity vs quality*" guys will go into the store once, buy a bunch of cheap weed *and then not need to go back to the store again for a long, long time...people who smoke blunts and hot box and play weed smoking "games" at parties....
> 
> The other side of the coin is the connoisseur type smokers who will willingly pay more, for a much smaller amount, to get big flavor and effect from a couple of rips through a nice bubbler....and who approach using marijuana with the same mindset as any other type of connoisseur has -not to get so intoxicated that you become obliterated, but rather to enjoy the smells, flavors and effects from really well-done weed without going ridiculously overboard. That type of user would rather have a variety of things to "show off" to other fellow connoisseurs in much the same way that wine connoisseurs keep a variety of wines for the same purpose.
> 
> ...


Where's this cheap weed? It's like $45 for an eighth in Massachusetts dispensaries last time I was there 4 years ago before I started growing again, probably more expensive now

Edit: and it was crap too, I got like three things that were passible all together


----------



## tstick (Mar 20, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Where's this cheap weed? It's like $45 for an eighth in Massachusetts dispensaries last time I was there 4 years ago before I started growing again, probably more expensive now
> 
> Edit: and it was crap too, I got like three things that were passible all together


In Oregon and Washington. Growers can't hardly give it away out here....which is too bad and the fault of a poorly-written bill (WA State). I hope we can amend it soon!

I feel that a lot of the huge grow ops are forced into growing mega-grow op strains -the lowest possible maintenance genetics -things that don't stink or taste good to bugs but have better yields. And, another funny thing about the new industry for legal marijuana is that I don't know of anyone who has had the experience of managing a 300,000 sq ft marijuana greenhouse range or outdoor grow -other than tulip growers! So, I think a lot of recreational marijuana grow ops are being manned by people who know how to manage a huge greenhouse operation....but not necessarily expert marijuana growers. Quality marijuana of the highest order only comes from mega-SMALL grow ops from people whose only goal into outdo themselves every time.


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

tstick said:


> In Oregon and Washington. Growers can't hardly give it away out here....which is too bad and the fault of a poorly-written bill (WA State). I hope we can amend it soon!
> 
> I feel that a lot of the huge grow ops are forced into growing mega-grow op strains -the lowest possible maintenance genetics -things that don't stink or taste good to bugs but have better yields. And, another funny thing about the new industry for legal marijuana is that I don't know of anyone who has had the experience of managing a 300,000 sq ft marijuana greenhouse range or outdoor grow -other than tulip growers! So, I think a lot of recreational marijuana grow ops are being manned by people who know how to manage a huge greenhouse operation....but not necessarily expert marijuana growers. Quality marijuana of the highest order only comes from mega-SMALL grow ops from people whose only goal into outdo themselves every time.


the portland Mercury just ran an article where the guy goes around to 8 differant dispensaries in portland oregon , with the goal of finding the cheapest weed, and comparing said weed to top shelf varieties,, and the out come was rather telling that cheap weed in Oregon is actually pretty darn good, https://www.portlandmercury.com/the-weed-issue-2019/2019/04/11/26298898/i-got-5-on-it-how-much-weed-can-five-bucks-get-you-right-now


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

take a look at this list and tell me hahah, i love living in Oregon where the green is legal and the variety is thru the roof and prices are low and the quality is Off the Hook good
*All the Strains*
*(One eighth = 3.5 grams)*
*Attis Trading Company (4920 NE Cully)*

*Dogwalker* LTRMN 26.10% THC, $2.86/gram

*Pineapple Express* LTRMN 22.40% THC, $2.86/gram

*Agent Orange* LTRMN 25.70% THC, $2.86/gram

*Golden Pineapple* Beehive 27.80% THC, $2.86/gram

*Blackberry Cream William Young* 26.53% THC, $4.17/eighth

*DoSiDo William Young* 25.65% THC, $4.17/eighth

*Master Kush William Young* 21.04% THC, $4.17/eighth

*The Canna Shoppe (6316 NE Halsey)*
*Blueberry Fire Grown* Rogue 22.30% THC, $3.33/gram

*Doctor’s Orders (3424 NE 82nd)*
*Cannon Beach Cookies* Trellis Farms 19.40% THC, $10/eighth

*Dominion Skunk #9* Trellis Farms 27.10% THC, $15/eighth

*Citrus Farmer #10* Trellis Farms 23% THC, $10/eighth

*Granola Funk #17* Trellis Farms 21.50% THC, $10/eighth

*Farma (916 SE Hawthorne)*
*Strawberry Cough* Pruf Cultivars 16.50% THC, $10/eighth

*Floyd’s Fine Cannabis (801 NE Broadway)*
*Snowland* Urban Pharms 29.37% THC, $5/eighth

*Blueberry Cookies* Everest Holdings 22.20% THC, $5/eighth

*Jack Herer* Urban Pharms 22.65% THC, $5/eighth

*OT2* Urban Pharms 18.73% THC, $5/eighth

*The Grass Shack (6802 NE Broadway)*
*Obama Kush* Fr33dom Farms 16.26% THC, $2/gram

*Forbidden Fruit* Million Elephants 22.28% THC, $4.17/gram

*Mendo Queen* Dreamfield 6.64% THC / 8.64% CBD $4.20/gram

*Blueberry Fire* Highly Distributed 20.75% THC, $3/gram

*Jayne (2145 NE MLK)*
*Lambs in Space* Pilot Farm 21.22% THC, $3/gram

*Mountain Girl* Lemon Sky Pilot Farm 24.14% THC, $3/gram

*The Kings of Canna (1465 NE Prescott, Suite C)*
*Samoa Cookies* Anthos Distribution 21.63% THC, $2.36/gram

*Lemon Skunk* Everest Holdings 21.10% THC, $2.36/gram

*Purple Pineapple* Packaging Brothers 24.30% THC, $2.36/gram

*Jack Herer* Packaging Brothers 26.10% THC, $2.36/gram

*Grand Daddy Kush* Everest Holdings 21% THC, $2.36/gram

*Purple Gorilla Glue* Everest Holdings 20.80% THC, $2.36/gram

*Watermelon Zkittles* Everest Holdings 20.70% THC, $2.36/gram

*Animal Cookies* Pharmers Market 20.50% THC, $2.36/gram

*Cinderella 99* Packaging Brothers 21.70% THC, $2.36/gram

*Orange Cookies* Anthos Distribution 21.47% THC, $2.36/gram

*Tropicana Cookies* Boring Weed Co. 21.15% THC, $10.80/gram

*Fresh Squeezed OG* Bula Farms 27.50% THC, $10.80/gram

*Pineapple Thai* Kings of Kush 18.60% THC, $20/ounce (shake)

*Tangie* Shennong 18.30% THC, $20/ounce (shake)


----------



## tstick (Apr 15, 2019)

The only way for any of these people to make a living is to grow outdoors and in massive quantities. Some of that cheap, outdoor grown weed reminds me of how the old school weed from the 1970's looked! It's usually a lot of small, twiggy, brown buds and (from what I'm told) isn't all that bad when rolled up into joints and smoked in the context of socializing at a party or something....or if a friend bums a joint or something like that. 

What intrigues me about this cheap and overly-abundant weed is that it will soon create a secondary market for the super-connoisseur smokers who don't use marijuana like the younger folks do. I see it already starting in some ways with a few companies now releasing "luxury" lines that are actually pretty good for commercial weed (all things considered). 

Most of the really connoisseur stuff will be grown by connoisseur users, of course....but watch for small-batch, limited release strains to start coming on big, commercially, in the near future. Hopefully, this will make it possible for small growers to earn a better wage and and make the competition more about quality than price point, again.


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

The article and my own smoking reviews say Oregon weed sold for low price is very good quality, outdoor or indoor it's tested for quality and for chemical, it's bliss here


----------



## Sawzall77 (May 29, 2019)

mastrmasn said:


> Eastern Canada. 120 oz top notch hydro.


Not accurate or not top notch. That price is not accurate for Ontario at least. 

B grade 200
A grade at least 250-280

120 oz for top notch... cmon man really.


----------



## mastrmasn (May 29, 2019)

Sawzall77 said:


> Not accurate or not top notch. That price is not accurate for Ontario at least.
> There's lots of top notch for 120 in Ontario. Know the right people. If they're willing to sell you anything less then an O, then yeah your paying out the ass. Guys I deal with its 120 - 140 max.
> B grade 200
> A grade at least 250-280
> ...


----------



## mastrmasn (May 29, 2019)

Lots for that price top notch in Ontario. Know the right people or get ripped off. If your paying 200 for B grade that's on you lol.


----------



## New Age United (May 29, 2019)

Sawzall77 said:


> Not accurate or not top notch. That price is not accurate for Ontario at least.
> 
> B grade 200
> A grade at least 250-280
> ...


Saint John New Brunswick $140 for A grade $100 for B grade anything less than B grade you couldn't even sell it.

Edit: That's only since it went legal it used to be $200 A grade $180 B grade


----------



## mastrmasn (May 29, 2019)

If anybody tries to sell me on a 160+ O I'm out lol.


----------



## Sawzall77 (May 29, 2019)

We obviously have different views of A grade. 

Only another 20 bucks for A grade?? 
Well then.... you have yet to smoke A grade imo 

If you know someone then good for you but that don’t reflect actual realistic prices for product. 

Really good product should not be cheap!$120 oz is cheap!!!!!
...for eastern Canada don’t let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## mastrmasn (May 29, 2019)

The price you pay doesn't dictate quality. It only speaks to what you think its worth. By from the guy on the corner and yeah you'll pay upwards to 10 a gram the whole way. Deal with guys who know what they're talking about and would turn you away for asking for a half O and you'll get grade A shit for 120 to 140. Now I know depending on where you are exactly might change that. I started smoking in a little town in northern Ontario. Shit was 400 an O cause it was hard to get there. Moved to civilization and most I've paid since then was 220 once be cause of a dry spell. This was well over 20 years ago it's only gotten cheaper since.


----------



## New Age United (May 29, 2019)

Sawzall77 said:


> We obviously have different views of A grade.
> 
> Only another 20 bucks for A grade??
> Well then.... you have yet to smoke A grade imo
> ...


I've smoked shit so strong you didn't even wanna keep smoking it, wheelchair weed is what it's called in new Brunswick, theres a little town in between moncton and mirimichi that grows fields of the shit, theres like a 100 people that work in weed my buddy's mother used to get paid by the hour to work for whoever is growing all this dope, my buddy said even the cops know about it they just turn a blind eye, anyway they sell that stuff for a hundred an oz and that was 8 years ago when I wouldn't buy for anything less than $200, $200 bucks a week every Sunday, people would offer me $180 stuff and I'd refuse, even had to pay $220 a few times. But no trust me I've been smoking since I was 15 I'm 33 now I know what good weed is and seriously I'm not lying its $140 for top shelf bro.


----------



## New Age United (May 29, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> take a look at this list and tell me hahah, i love living in Oregon where the green is legal and the variety is thru the roof and prices are low and the quality is Off the Hook good
> *All the Strains*
> *(One eighth = 3.5 grams)*
> *Attis Trading Company (4920 NE Cully)*
> ...


Wow bro that's insane


----------



## Blue back (May 29, 2019)

mastrmasn said:


> If anybody tries to sell me on a 160+ O I'm out lol.



A lot depends on every ones idea of grade too. My A is $160 the stuff you need to twist my arm to get is $200.
Don't have a B grade.lol what do you consider A&B grades? We all will never know. Got pics?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2019)

All comes down to the same thing as the majority of life's decisions and choices. 
Its who you know.


----------



## mastrmasn (May 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> A lot depends on every ones idea of grade too. My A is $160 the stuff you need to twist my arm to get is $200.
> Don't have a B grade.lol what do you consider A&B grades? We all will never know. Got pics?


I've got pics of my homegrown but I haven't bought any since I started growing lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 30, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Wow bro that's insane


yup, its crazy good here in oregon,, the less than awesome weed at the state legal stores you can buy for 40 dollars per ounce now,, top shelf weed can be had for 5 dollars per gram or less sometimes, they run specails almost weekly,, 
i have started buying disposable vape pens now, they are rechargeable and come pre loaded with 1 gram of oil, usually 75 to 95 percent thc, and only 25 bucks ,,


----------



## HolyHerb (Jun 28, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> take a look at this list and tell me hahah, i love living in Oregon where the green is legal and the variety is thru the roof and prices are low and the quality is Off the Hook good
> *All the Strains*
> *(One eighth = 3.5 grams)*
> *Attis Trading Company (4920 NE Cully)*
> ...


https://www.leafly.com/news/science-tech/oregon-cannabis-lab-testings-an-epic-fail-state-audit-finds


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 28, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> take a look at this list and tell me hahah, i love living in Oregon where the green is legal and the variety is thru the roof and prices are low and the quality is Off the Hook good
> *All the Strains*
> *(One eighth = 3.5 grams)*
> *Attis Trading Company (4920 NE Cully)*
> ...



These prices are not what it says online, take a look.

http://attistrading.com/locations/ne-portland-dispensary/

Dogwalker is $14.40/ g not $2.86


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 28, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> These prices are not what it says online, take a look.
> 
> http://attistrading.com/locations/ne-portland-dispensary/
> 
> Dogwalker is $14.40/ g not $2.86


ya tim seems a little to happy for being in a flooded state.here in maine its 100 oz from friends 200 in the stores.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 28, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> ya tim seems a little to happy for being in a flooded state.here in maine its 100 oz from friends 200 in the stores.


In most of europe it's at least 10 euro a gram (12.5$) for something worth having.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 28, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> These prices are not what it says online, take a look.
> 
> http://attistrading.com/locations/ne-portland-dispensary/
> 
> Dogwalker is $14.40/ g not $2.86


These were sales prices from a few weeks ago prices Cha ge


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 28, 2019)

HolyHerb said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/science-tech/oregon-cannabis-lab-testings-an-epic-fail-state-audit-finds


Shop around choose the stores you trust , but I would take living in a legal state any day , plus the olcc is always monitoring and making changes


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 28, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> ya tim seems a little to happy for being in a flooded state.here in maine its 100 oz from friends 200 in the stores.


Yup they are finally restricting grow lisences


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm in Washington. With my military discount I can get a gram of grade A for $4. $5 normal price. I consider 39% pretty good.
But some stuff labeled 19% will get me high AF sometimes too. Not usually nowadays, but sometimes.

For you other guys in weed legal states, have you guys noticed in the last year that the majority of store bought weed, even if it get you real effing high, doesn't have a weed smell to it when you crack open the container?
They've become lazy with their cure.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 14, 2019)

MoMoGrows said:


> I'm in Washington. With my military discount I can get a gram of grade A for $4. $5 normal price. I consider 39% pretty good.
> But some stuff labeled 19% will get me high AF sometimes too. Not usually nowadays, but sometimes.
> 
> For you other guys in weed legal states, have you guys noticed in the last year that the majority of store bought weed, even if it get you real effing high, doesn't have a weed smell to it when you crack open the container?
> They've become lazy with their cure.


The lack of smell is probably from drying it too fast for either trying to keep microbial ,e.g. mold, content low to pass microbial testing and/or to get it out the door and on the shelves quicker.


----------



## Renfro (Jul 14, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> The lack of smell is probably from drying it too fast for either trying to keep microbial ,e.g. mold, content low to pass microbial testing and/or to get it out the door and on the shelves quicker.


Or it's stale weed thats sat around and all the terps have evaporated.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jul 14, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Or it's stale weed thats sat around and all the terps have evaporated.


Nah probably not, they all have the date harvested and it usually fairly fresh. I'm guessing something to do with the dry and cure process. The first few years it was legal everything smelt bomb and now even if super stoney, it smells like hay.


----------

